# 149311 - (Conference & Event Organiser)



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to a start a thread for everyone who have got their positive assessment in 149311 (Conference and Event Organisor)

Everyone can post their current status in this thread so it will help us to know how are we doing in our immigration

* EOI Submitted : 29 Aug 2012

* EOI Points
** 190 Visa : 60 Points


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

no one in world is applying as event organisor


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, everyone, I also hope to be invited to apply as Conference and events organizer. Have completed my assessment already , but unfortunately, dont know the result yet, as something is wrong with their or our fax, and they cant give me any information by email.. Now seems that the only state which gives sponsorship to this occupation is WA..And just a month ago ACT also did, but not any more..so, if anyone is here under this occupation, please, lets share our experience :grouphug: .


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> Hi, everyone, I also hope to be invited to apply as Conference and events organizer. Have completed my assessment already , but unfortunately, dont know the result yet, as something is wrong with their or our fax, and they cant give me any information by email.. Now seems that the only state which gives sponsorship to this occupation is WA..And just a month ago ACT also did, but not any more..so, if anyone is here under this occupation, please, lets share our experience :grouphug: .


Hi Going there,

I am also applying under C&B co-ordinator. Glad I am not the only one.
I am still waiting for Vetassess, 8 weeks left to go.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

ACT has closed the occupation, but a new list is coming in August, so there might be some hope.

I prefer WA, but I like to have the choice


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, laurinoz, good luck with you assessment. I also really like Western Australia, from what I have read, I understood that really really want to live there) keep posted on your process!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> Hi, laurinoz, good luck with you assessment. I also really like Western Australia, from what I have read, I understood that really really want to live there) keep posted on your process!


Yes, this is my preferred State. I've done them all, so I know what to expect.

Let's post of progress, I agree


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear All,

I have recently joined Expat group,just wanted to bring to your notice that i have applied under 149311 category and i have got my positive outcome of Vetasses now waiting for the EOI invite


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

hey guys, i applied and started this thread..... for 149311

i got the visa n i am in Wa from last 3 months.....
any questions regarding my timelines do ask freely...


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*abhinav12, sach 1213*, hi there! Nice to see people applied under 14911)
So, how is Perth, sach 1213? Any success in finding job in event management? What about "Verification:9 jan/14 jan/4 feb" on your timeline? Would you mind sharing?


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Going there said:


> *abhinav12, sach 1213*, hi there! Nice to see people applied under 14911)
> So, how is Perth, sach 1213? Any success in finding job in event management? What about "Verification:9 jan/14 jan/4 feb" on your timeline? Would you mind sharing?


Dear 
Please share your experience like hows the job market, cost of living there in perth.
I have applied for eoi today with 60 points not sure whether ill be getting the invite for state sponsorship or not situation is really tensed.
On the top of it aussie govt is raising the fee again in September


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

abhinav12 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently joined Expat group,just wanted to bring to your notice that i have applied under 149311 category and i have got my positive outcome of Vetasses now waiting for the EOI invite


Welcome Abhinav12,

Congrats for the positive outcome!
It should be alright. With WA State sponsorship 190, you only need 60 points to get invited, and there is no ranking, unlike 189 visas.
If you follow the below thread, you will have more light about the WA timelines, etc.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Dear all,

We are back on the ACT occupation list 2013-2014 
Under "limited" Category.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

*need help*

Hi,

I have just submitted my skill assessment last Saturday, but I am kinda confused for the followings: 
1)	How long does it take to get the result of skill assessment? My agent said it takes at least 3-4 months to process.
2)	After I get the positive result, I have to submit my EOI. So how long does it take to get the wa state invitation?
3)	After getting the wa state invitation, am I going to apply for 190 visa? If so, how long does it take for wa to grant the visa?
4)	Last month I got the IELTS score band 6, but my agent told me that he would help me submit EOI until I get IELTS score band 7. But I have read a lot of comments on the threads saying that 190 visa is not ranking, may I ask if the policy has been changed recently?

As I am so worry about the 149311 might be removed from the nominated occupation list next year, I hope I can get the visa as soon as possible before any changes; however I have no idea about the processing timeline. Hope you guys could help me with it.

Thank you so much for your help in advance.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad to know that we have a thread for our occupation. My current status is waiting for CO. As of now I'm uploading and completing all the documents I can submit. I will probably have my medicals by next week. 

abhinav12, sach 1213 - how's the job market there for our profession? please share your jobs now and how it took before getting hired.

GoingThere - when are you flying off? what kind of conferences / events do you organise? please share


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

*Qualification*

Hi everyone,

As some of you know already, my diploma in Hospitality has not been assessed at the required level.
I am going to get the proper qualification.

Can I ask which diploma or degree you have presented to Vetassess for the 149311?
And what were the modules studied?
Was it a course dedicated to Events, or have you done Hospitality/Hotel Management?

Hope you can shed some light, as you guys will have the right answer to my query 

Thanks all


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, *Laurinoz,* very sorry to hear that..Whats your plan now?

Regarding your question, mine was Bachelor degree, not relevant and more that 8 years of relevant experience. Hm..why are they not satisfied with your diploma?For how many years have you been studying?

*WizzyWizz*, Good luck with your process!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> Hi, *Laurinoz,* very sorry to hear that..Whats your plan now?
> 
> Regarding your question, mine was Bachelor degree, not relevant and more that 8 years of relevant experience. Hm..why are they not satisfied with your diploma?For how many years have you been studying?
> 
> *WizzyWizz*, Good luck with your process!


Hi *Going There*,

I studied hospitality for 3 years then got my diploma. But Vetassess does not consider it as being at the required level; my CO said is was equal to an Australian Certificate III. I then specialised in Reception/Conciergerie, and got another diploma from it, but then again, VET said it was non-relevant and not at the required level.

*Your bachelor degree not being relevant, have you still gotten 15 points from it?
Or have you applied with only your experience?*
I found an online course that would get me a Bachelor Degree in Hotel Management and Tourism, and wonder if Vetassess will assess it as highly relevant. This degree would be awesome to get.
I also can go for a simple Diploma of Events, but I tend to like being multi-skilled..


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*Laurinoz*, perhaps, its because the minimum education requirement for our occupation is AQF Level 5 -Diploma.. And Certidicate III is less that that. 
Vetasses can accept unrelevant education, but it must be on the right level, no matter if its relevant or not. Additional years of experience will be required if qualification is not relevant..other than that- thats fine, no matter in which field as long as you have enought years of experience. And yes, it gives you points too.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

check this:
AQF qualifications | Australian Qualifications Framework


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> *Laurinoz*, perhaps, its because the minimum education requirement for our occupation is AQF Level 5 -Diploma.. And Certidicate III is less that that.
> Vetasses can accept unrelevant education, but it must be on the right level, no matter if its relevant or not. Additional years of experience will be required if qualification is not relevant..other than that- thats fine, no matter in which field as long as you have enought years of experience. And yes, it gives you points too.


Yes, my CO at Vetassess explained. And I spent a week going through every single websites I could find, refering to education level in Oz, after receiving my negative outcome. Luckily, I was on holiday.. 

I have enough experience, so I am ok with that (at least one positive thing )

For now, I just want to know what diplomas Vet and DIAC are accepting for 149311.
So has DIAC deducted 2 years from your experience to counter-balance your non-relevant Bachelor Degree?
How many years have you claimed point for, out of your 8?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*Laurinos*, no, they dont reduce experience, why should they? Reduction only concerns ACS assessments, not Vetassess..The fact the the qualification was not relevant, only caused the additional years being assessed (two years instead of one).
*Laurinos *, I think you should go for your Bachelor and you'll be fine Good luck!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> *Laurinos*, no, they dont reduce experience, why should they? Reduction only concerns ACS assessments, not Vetassess..The fact the the qualification was not relevant, only caused the additional years being assessed (two years instead of one).
> *Laurinos *, I think you should go for your Bachelor and you'll be fine Good luck!


Thank you! 

When are you moving to Oz then? Any planned date?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> When are you moving to Oz then? Any planned date?


I would like to move ASAP :car: but no planned date yet


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> I would like to move ASAP :car: but no planned date yet


Dear, I bet you can't wait. Hope for you it'll be soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Dear, I bet you can't wait. Hope for you it'll be soon :fingerscrossed:


Thank you, Dear)))) Cross my fingers for you. You've been a great help to everyone here..Keep up your spirit!!!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Going there said:


> Thank you, Dear)))) Cross my fingers for you. You've been a great help to everyone here..Keep up your spirit!!!


I will, thanks for the support :cheer2:


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Going there said:


> Hi, *Laurinoz,* very sorry to hear that..Whats your plan now?
> 
> Regarding your question, mine was Bachelor degree, not relevant and more that 8 years of relevant experience. Hm..why are they not satisfied with your diploma?For how many years have you been studying?
> 
> *WizzyWizz*, Good luck with your process!



Thanks Goingthere! Currently I'm on my 3rd wk since visa lodgement and praying that a good CO will email me soon! How long does it take before your CO emailed you?

Laurinoz mine was a Bachelor degree and not relevant too. And 5yrs of relevant experience. I think as long as you have at bachelors degree + 2yrs or more experience then ur good. I wish you the best!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Thanks Goingthere! Currently I'm on my 3rd wk since visa lodgement and praying that a good CO will email me soon! How long does it take before your CO emailed you?
> 
> Laurinoz mine was a Bachelor degree and not relevant too. And 5yrs of relevant experience. I think as long as you have at bachelors degree + 2yrs or more experience then ur good. I wish you the best!


Thanks for your kind words!
I have now a real picture on how you guys passed Vetassess, it's awesome. I will go for the Bachelor Degree then.
Out of curiosity, what were your Degrees about then?
And it takes about 5 weeks (average) to get a CO


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Thanks for your kind words!
> I have now a real picture on how you guys passed Vetassess, it's awesome. I will go for the Bachelor Degree then.
> Out of curiosity, what were your Degrees about then?
> And it takes about 5 weeks (average) to get a CO


My degree is Bachelor of Arts in Communication Arts. Most of my subjects are for advertising, marketing and public relations. I somehow feel it is actually related to events management but i guess since i don't have enough events management subject my degree is considered not related. Thankfully i have a back-up of 5yrs experience. Although they only assessed 2yrs (minimum requirement). How long is your experience? 

I'll meet my CO in 2wks time! Can't wait. Heheh


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> My degree is Bachelor of Arts in Communication Arts. Most of my subjects are for advertising, marketing and public relations. I somehow feel it is actually related to events management but i guess since i don't have enough events management subject my degree is considered not related. Thankfully i have a back-up of 5yrs experience. Although they only assessed 2yrs (minimum requirement). How long is your experience?
> 
> I'll meet my CO in 2wks time! Can't wait. Heheh


Thanks for sharing! I love this forum 

I agree, if Vet COs were on the field, they would know how related our qualifications or past experiences are. My CO has just studied Sociology (thanks Facebook), so what does he know about Events?? 

So to be clear, you have not claimed points for your Degree, is that correct? You only claimed 10 points for your experience.
And your CO is already waiting for you, he said he is looking forward to give you the grant letter 

I have 10 years in hotel Front Office.
Only 3 years in Reservations, Revenue and Conference & Banqueting so far, which were assessed positive. 
If I go for this online degree, I can carry on working full time for another 2 years, which can then give me 5 years of experience. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love this forum
> 
> I agree, if Vet COs were on the field, they would know how related our qualifications or past experiences are. My CO has just studied Sociology (thanks Facebook), so what does he know about Events??
> 
> ...


Yeah. I think the CO's are just looking for the word "Events" in our subjects before they consider that it is related. Events is a form of Marketing so, technically it should be related as well as hospitality, customer servicing are all related to events. 

I still claimed 15 points for my degree as my bachelor qualification was awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard. This means that everybody who graduated from my University gets automatically 15 points as the institution is recognised by Australia.

Yes, I only have 10 points for my experience. No choice because I only have 5 years working experience in my entire life. Luckily all related to my nominated occupation. 

My points are as follows:

Age - 30
Education - 15
Employment - 10
English Ability - 10
State Sponsorship (WA) - 5
TOTAL - 70pts

I say go for your online degree. :cheer2: I believe our occupation will remain in demand for the next few years. I wish you all the best! We will see you in WA!!!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Yeah. I think the CO's are just looking for the word "Events" in our subjects before they consider that it is related. Events is a form of Marketing so, technically it should be related as well as hospitality, customer servicing are all related to events.
> 
> I still claimed 15 points for my degree as my bachelor qualification was awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard. This means that everybody who graduated from my University gets automatically 15 points as the institution is recognised by Australia.
> 
> ...


Wizzywizz,

Thanks a ton for your support, it feels really good to be the one receiving it today 
I agree, I think our occupation will be there for quite sometime.

Did you know that your university was of a recognised standard before submitting your docs to Vetassess, or have you found out once they sent you your letter?
I should then check with the University I am going with then, to make sure they have the required accreditation.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Wizzywizz,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your support, it feels really good to be the one receiving it today
> I agree, I think our occupation will be there for quite sometime.
> ...


For my University I actually know even before submitting to vetassess that it is of recognised standard. I'm trying to search for that australian government website wherein they list down the schools from each country that they recognise the degree but i can't find it. Once I find it, i will definitely share with you. 

We will always be here to support you the same way you supported us during the time that we need it.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> For my University I actually know even before submitting to vetassess that it is of recognised standard. I'm trying to search for that australian government website wherein they list down the schools from each country that they recognise the degree but i can't find it. Once I find it, i will definitely share with you.
> 
> We will always be here to support you the same way you supported us during the time that we need it.


I have found a page listing several recognised universities, but that is only for Engineering degree, under visa subclass 476.
I'll keep looking, see if I can find the one you mention.

Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> I have found a page listing several recognised universities, but that is only for Engineering degree, under visa subclass 476.
> I'll keep looking, see if I can find the one you mention.
> 
> Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)


Laurinoz

Here's the link

https://aei.gov.au/services-and-res...ucation-profiles/about-cep/pages/default.aspx

There is some kinda subscription fee. Unfortunately we only have access for the list of schools in the Philippines. Hope it helps.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Laurinoz
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> ...


This is brilliant! Too bad I have to go to work, I so want to read it all right now 

I also found a website yesterday night, listing all the recognised institutions in the UK. With those 2 documents, I think I can choose the correct university. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> My degree is Bachelor of Arts in Communication Arts. Most of my subjects are for advertising, marketing and public relations. I somehow feel it is actually related to events management but i guess since i don't have enough events management subject my degree is considered not related. Thankfully i have a back-up of 5yrs experience. Although they only assessed 2yrs (minimum requirement). How long is your experience?
> 
> I'll meet my CO in 2wks time! Can't wait. Heheh


Hi WizzyWizz

I think/hope my wife's Vetassess outcome may turn out to be similar to yours. Her degree Bachelor of Arts in English and Creative Studies may come out as unrelated but she has 15yrs Events experience (after degree), thankfully all her past job titles containing the word Events! Hopefully that will count for something.

If Vetassess give her a positive result due to experience and not taking into account her degree - can she still claim points for her degree even if Vetassess rule it as not relevant and if they have used her experience to substitute for degree can she still claim max points for experience when submitting EOI?

Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

We still on the new WASMOL - under Schedule 2 Notes, meaning limited availability.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> Hi WizzyWizz
> 
> I think/hope my wife's Vetassess outcome may turn out to be similar to yours. Her degree Bachelor of Arts in English and Creative Studies may come out as unrelated but she has 15yrs Events experience (after degree), thankfully all her past job titles containing the word Events! Hopefully that will count for something.
> 
> ...


i'm so sorry that I saw this message just now. If her degree is equivalent to degree in Australia she can still claim max pts for education. She can also claim max pts for education.

Anyway, I think there's some sort of delay for occupations that suddenly became offlisted/limited. I haven't receive my grant til now


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

My docs were acknowledged on 6th Sep, and I am into my 13th week. 

My agent said that we shouldn't contact Vetassess for checking status until my 14th week, otherwise my result might get delayed. I am super nervous now, hope I could get a positive result :fingerscrossed:

Should I contact Vetassess myself or should I wait?

I am going to take IELTS this Sat, and this is the forth time.  Always missed 0.5 score on writing part. Please let me pass the IELTS this time ray:


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Yeah. I think the CO's are just looking for the word "Events" in our subjects before they consider that it is related. Events is a form of Marketing so, technically it should be related as well as hospitality, customer servicing are all related to events.
> 
> I still claimed 15 points for my degree as my bachelor qualification was awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard. This means that everybody who graduated from my University gets automatically 15 points as the institution is recognised by Australia.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Visa grant!!!

I've just received a positive Vetassess result and noticed your degree was not unfamiliar to mine. Mine is a Bachelor Degree - English and Creative Studies which was access as not highly relevant - i can sort of understand this.

My question is my Vetassess results states the "Bachelor or Arts awarded in 1998 at x university. The qualification is at the required level." Does the latter mean it's been accessed as the equivalent to an Australia AQF degree? Did your result say the same?


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Ppl,

Just joined this forum and truly fresher to this entire communication.

I have cleared my IELTS with band 7 and also got my assessment done, which is also positive. The next step is obviously submitting EOI. 

I need a help from forum members, my consultant has given me following two options:

Option 1:- We can now file for a EOI under 190 ( South Australia) and we can wait for the South Australia to open their list . As of now there is no update from the states , we are excepting in the month of May 2015.

Option 2:-We can file for EOI under 190 ( Western Australia) provide you have an offer letter from any firm located in Western Australia.

Please confirm if this true and is there any other State sponsorship I can go ahead with.

Please suggest (Points: 65)


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

*Discuss Job code: 149311 (Conference & Event Organiser)*

Dear Friends,

Let's take this Job code 149311 (Conference & Event Organiser) and update with latest / current situation:

VETASSESS: 5/03/2015 (Outcome +ve)
IELTS: L 7| R 7| S 7| W 7| Overall Band 7
EOI Filled: 8/04/2015
Invitation: Awaited :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Points Claimed in EOI: 75

Happy Sharing!


----------



## rasmil (Mar 24, 2015)

All the best.. do you have an agent or you are doing the process on your own. Also let me know if it is compulsory to have a job for 12 months in hand for state sponsorship.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Rasmil,

Yes I have applied through a consultant (Y-axis). As per my consultant only Western Australia state sponsorship requires a 12 months agreement. Rest all are as per opening.

Do you have also applied under this jobcode? If yes share your application status.

Thanks!


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

teeshag said:


> Hi Rasmil,
> 
> Yes I have applied through a consultant (Y-axis). As per my consultant only Western Australia state sponsorship requires a 12 months agreement. Rest all are as per opening.
> 
> ...


My experience with Y-axis was pathetic and highly disappointing, so I chose to apply my visa on my own and after reading this forum in detail, I am confident that I know more than any of the consultants out there. Why to pay few thousands of Rupees unnecessarily for the stuff which you can manage better?


----------



## rasmil (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Teeshag

Yes i am also applying under same job code and applying on my own. I am yet to clear my English language Test which i should soon. I will send my EOI may be in the month of June. Yes Y Axis is right. Western Australia state sponsorship requires a 12 months job contract. Rest all? which other states are opening soon and which other states are you planning to apply? Pls keep updating all the details. I will do that too.


----------



## rasmil (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi kettlerope,

Are you in India or Australia. If in India when are you flying and i9f in Australia what with the job scene? How much time did it take for you to complete the entire process


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

kettlerope said:


> My experience with Y-axis was pathetic and highly disappointing, so I chose to apply my visa on my own and after reading this forum in detail, I am confident that I know more than any of the consultants out there. Why to pay few thousands of Rupees unnecessarily for the stuff which you can manage better?


Hi Mate,

Thats really good if you are applying on your own. I am working and also quite occupied so thought of going through consultant. And also I am pretty happy with Y-Axis Services 

Good to see that you have already got your PR.

All the best!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

rasmil said:


> Hi Teeshag
> 
> Yes i am also applying under same job code and applying on my own. I am yet to clear my English language Test which i should soon. I will send my EOI may be in the month of June. Yes Y Axis is right. Western Australia state sponsorship requires a 12 months job contract. Rest all? which other states are opening soon and which other states are you planning to apply? Pls keep updating all the details. I will do that too.


Hi Rasmil,

I have currently applied for ACT and waiting for the new occupation list, which will be available from July 2015.

You can also apply in following states:

-South Australia
-Victoria
-Northern Territory
-ACT
-NSW
-WA

As per my consultant South Australia might have this skillset May 2015 onwards. 

Rest I will keep updating as I get information. Hope this helps!


----------



## jenmats (Apr 7, 2015)

I am also planing to apply under for 149311 from Oman but the occupation is listed only in WA at the moment where they need a 12 month job offer, hopefully like I heard this will change by July


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

jenmats said:


> I am also planing to apply under for 149311 from Oman but the occupation is listed only in WA at the moment where they need a 12 month job offer, hopefully like I heard this will change by July


Hi Jenmats,

I am also waiting for new list, which will come in July 2015. There will be more options to apply.

I have also read somewhere that we don't have rush situation under this job code, thus invitation is on first come first serve basis.

I think if your are through with your Vetasses and IELTS, you should apply for EOI because then you would save on time.

All the best!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

jenmats said:


> I am also planing to apply under for 149311 from Oman but the occupation is listed only in WA at the moment where they need a 12 month job offer, hopefully like I heard this will change by July


Hi jenmats,

Please update on your current status? Which state are you planning to apply for?


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

rasmil said:


> Hi Teeshag
> 
> Yes i am also applying under same job code and applying on my own. I am yet to clear my English language Test which i should soon. I will send my EOI may be in the month of June. Yes Y Axis is right. Western Australia state sponsorship requires a 12 months job contract. Rest all? which other states are opening soon and which other states are you planning to apply? Pls keep updating all the details. I will do that too.


Hi Rasmil,

Did u manage to get your English test done and applied your EOI?

July is approaching and I am too restless. Currently I have applied for ACT, but heard from my consultant that South Australia will be open from 1st July, and if my skillset will be there (without any further restrictions), I will change my state in EOI.

Please share your current status.

Happy Sharing! & All the very best!


----------



## rasmil (Mar 24, 2015)

**

Hi ,

No i have not cleared my PTE yet just lost for 3 points in reading . However i am competent plus so i can apply i will score 65 with partners skill. so now collating his documents for further assessment. Pls keep me updated too so that i am clear what to do next.. Tx a ton for your reply..much appreciated.


----------



## rasmil (Mar 24, 2015)

ACT does not have any further restrictions?....Pls keep me updated about other states too and the english test scores for that particular state.. tx..


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

rasmil said:


> ACT does not have any further restrictions?....Pls keep me updated about other states too and the english test scores for that particular state.. tx..


I have no clue about ACT...waiting for them to open their new list.


----------



## Reychul (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Ladies, 

I am planning to apply for a PR under this job code too, and I am currently here in Singapore. I have read from your thread that there's a new list coming up, is that to name the states where the job code will be available? 

Thanks in advance and hope you can share your application process with me.  

Cheers!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Reychul said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a PR under this job code too, and I am currently here in Singapore. I have read from your thread that there's a new list coming up, is that to name the states where the job code will be available?
> 
> ...


Hi Reychel,

Please check South Aus, our occupation is open there but in supplementary list. And you can only apply if you have 80 points.

Please go n check.


----------



## Reychul (Jul 7, 2015)

teeshag said:


> Hi Reychel,
> 
> Please check South Aus, our occupation is open there but in supplementary list. And you can only apply if you have 80 points.
> 
> Please go n check.


Hi there! Thanks for your reply. I actually found the job code under the supplementary list as you have suggested. And now I am trying the Vetassess although I don't have all the requirements yet. Did you go under the same process or I can also consider the help of agents? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Reychul said:


> Hi there! Thanks for your reply. I actually found the job code under the supplementary list as you have suggested. And now I am trying the Vetassess although I don't have all the requirements yet. Did you go under the same process or I can also consider the help of agents?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Going through an agent is purely on your choice, if you ask me, yes I have an agent who provide me a seamless process flow.

I have already applied state sponsorship for SA


----------



## Reychul (Jul 7, 2015)

teeshag said:


> Going through an agent is purely on your choice, if you ask me, yes I have an agent who provide me a seamless process flow.
> 
> I have already applied state sponsorship for SA


That's really helpful! Mind if you can share with me the details of your agent too, and I'll get in touch to know how to proceed with an application. I am really keen for this one. And this thread is so helpful!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Reychul said:


> That's really helpful! Mind if you can share with me the details of your agent too, and I'll get in touch to know how to proceed with an application. I am really keen for this one. And this thread is so helpful!


My consultant is Y-axis, I m not sure they operate in your country or not. You can find information about them on internet.

All d best!


----------



## Reychul (Jul 7, 2015)

teeshag said:


> My consultant is Y-axis, I m not sure they operate in your country or not. You can find information about them on internet.
> 
> All d best!


Thanks, dear! I'll check and see if they have operations here in Singapore. All the best to you too!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi friends,

Just to update everybody, I have applied for South Aus State Sponsorship with 489. Why I chose 489 because of following reasons:

-SA was first state to open their SS.
-My skillset was in Supplmenatry List. 
-As per new list of SA, one more condition was added for State Sponsorship was to have 80 Points.
-For 190 we get 5 points for SS but for 489 we get 10 points.

I was already planning to apply for SA with 75 points, so I was only lacking 5 points, this made me think about 489 because then I could apply for SA SS with 80 points.

And bang! I was there, on 6th Jul 2015 I applied for SA SS and waiting for further process.

Please share your update.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Dear friends,

Finally its a GRANT!


----------



## kevalshah (Oct 28, 2015)

Filed my EOI on 4th of October 
Visa 190 got 60 Points 
Visa 489 got 65 points
JOb code - 149311
Region - WA
Waiting for Invitation .....
Any idea how much time does it take to get an invitation?
And what are the chances of getting the same any idea....


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Alternative titles*

Hello everyone, I'm planning to register under the same job code 149311, however , I'm from exhibition /trade show industry... can anyone suggest me if I can register in this job code or not.

Also if anyone there from the same industry ... pls guide


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Exhibition*

Hello everyone, I'm planning to register under the same job code 149311, however , I'm from exhibition /trade show industry... can anyone suggest me if I can register in this job code or not.

Also if anyone there from the same industry ... pls guide


----------



## chauhan82 (Jan 20, 2018)

prachiarora05 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm planning to register under the same job code 149311, however , I'm from exhibition /trade show industry... can anyone suggest me if I can register in this job code or not.
> 
> Also if anyone there from the same industry ... pls guide



Hello Prachi, Did you apply or still waiting ?


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey ,

Yes, I have started the process, however, now its stuck..

there is no state where I can file EOI... everyone seeks an offer letter..

so helpless..

how about u?


----------



## chauhan82 (Jan 20, 2018)

prachiarora05 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Yes, I have started the process, however, now its stuck..
> 
> ...


I also gave PTE and score 7 each last august and EOI applied in December, Currently holding as arranging evidence of funds to apply for NT State Sponsorship. Currently, NT is open and SA job code is in supplementary list in which 80 points required. You can go ahead with NT. Are you applying through consultant.


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

chauhan82 said:


> prachiarora05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ,
> ...


Don't u need an offer letter for NT.. yes applying through consultant...


----------



## chauhan82 (Jan 20, 2018)

prachiarora05 said:


> Don't u need an offer letter for NT.. yes applying through consultant...


No, you don't need offer letter to apply for NT.


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

chauhan82 said:


> prachiarora05 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't u need an offer letter for NT.. yes applying through consultant...
> ...


Oh ok.. Could you please help me with documents which u have sent for eoi.. I mean just the type of docs..

Also my score is just 60.. and in too have 7 in ielts but due to 0 points for exp my overall is low "60"


----------



## prachiarora05 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey Chauhan,

Have u got ur EOI?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello guys

I am also applying under 149311 for NT as of now. Let's hope some more province opens in July.

My vetasess is in progress and have to reappear for PTE as I missed some points in listening.

Hopefully should be able to file nomination before June.

Any update from the guys who already migrated to Australia?

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello guys

I am also applying under 149311 for NT as of now. Let's hope some more province opens in July.

My vetasess is in progress and have to reappear for PTE as I missed some points in listening.

Hopefully should be able to file nomination before June.

Any update from the guys who already migrated to Australia?

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have applied under 149311 - Conference and Event Organiser category.
I am on my 3 week on Skill assessment from Vetassess.
can anyone please revert if you have got positive result from vet recently.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied under 149311 - Conference and Event Organiser category.
> I am on my 3 week on Skill assessment from Vetassess.
> can anyone please revert if you have got positive result from vet recently.


I got positive assessment. They deducted 3 years from my total experience . It took a month to get the result.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> I got positive assessment. They deducted 3 years from my total experience . It took a month to get the result.
> 
> Regards
> Ahmad


Thats good to hear ahmed.. Congratulation for +ve report. 
Did you get any verification call from Vet. 

Regards
Afreen


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> Thats good to hear ahmed.. Congratulation for +ve report.
> Did you get any verification call from Vet.
> 
> Regards
> Afreen


No Afreen, nobody called office. I already provided all documents. Its when simething is missing or something is required then only they will call.


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> No Afreen, nobody called office. I already provided all documents. Its when simething is missing or something is required then only they will call.


hoo okay.. thnx for your immediate revert.. jst waiting for my result.... 

Regards
Afreen


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> No Afreen, nobody called office. I already provided all documents. Its when simething is missing or something is required then only they will call.





poxy2325 said:


> I got positive assessment. They deducted 3 years from my total experience . It took a month to get the result.
> 
> Regards
> Ahmad


why have they deducted your 3yrs of experience.. how many yrs experience do u hve??


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> why have they deducted your 3yrs of experience.. how many yrs experience do u hve??


Because for 149311 they want degree in event management while mine was in commerce and business economics so to compensate it they deducted 3 years . I have total of 11+ year experience. Still got 8 year exp after deduction

What about you? How much points you are scoring?


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Because for 149311 they want degree in event management while mine was in commerce and business economics so to compensate it they deducted 3 years . I have total of 11+ year experience. Still got 8 year exp after deduction
> 
> What about you? How much points you are scoring?


I have done by Diploma with 5.8yrs experience.... 
If they are considering my Degree(Distance education) i would get only 2.2yrs experience.... Just fingers crossed.... and waiting for Vet to revert..


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> I have done by Diploma with 5.8yrs experience....
> If they are considering my Degree(Distance education) i would get only 2.2yrs experience.... Just fingers crossed.... and waiting for Vet to revert..


if your diploma is related to event management then you will get full year of experience otherwise they will deduct 3 years to compensate for the education so you will get 2.8 years only


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> if your diploma is related to event management then you will get full year of experience otherwise they will deduct 3 years to compensate for the education so you will get 2.8 years only


My diploma is not related to events


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> My diploma is not related to events


then be prepared to forgo 3 years of experience.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> My diploma is not related to events


then be prepared to forgo 3 years of experience.


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> then be prepared to forgo 3 years of experience.


hmmm.. i know.... 

How abt your EOI.. did u apply..


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> hmmm.. i know....
> 
> How abt your EOI.. did u apply..


yes already applied last month for NT.


----------



## Star2019 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello dear,
Could you please share your resume? I'm really upset because I got a negative outcome for marketing specialist, now I will reassess as Conference & Event Organise. I really appreciate if you could help me.
Thank you


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Star2019 said:


> Hello dear,
> Could you please share your resume? I'm really upset because I got a negative outcome for marketing specialist, now I will reassess as Conference & Event Organise. I really appreciate if you could help me.
> Thank you


Hello Star2019 ,

if you are from 149311 , just use the task from https://www.anzscosearch.com/149311 

try to add up additional task which you do with above.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Richa Rana (May 23, 2016)

Hi Guys !!

I am new to this, but wanted to know some insights with regards to job code - 149311.

Can we apply through SS in NSW? My agent says victoria doesnt sponsor. Also, there are some changes expected in the SS of ACT is it true?

I am applying through an agent so any additional information with regards to this job code would be helpful. 

Thanks in advance.

Richa.


----------



## Richa Rana (May 23, 2016)

Hi Poxy 2325!

Wanted few details in terms of your EOI, if you dont mind.

Which all state can we apply for EOI? Does NSW is an option? Also, my agent told me Victoria doesn't sponsor and soon there are few amendments expected in SS for ACT from 1st July.

Your insights on this, would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Richa Rana said:


> Hi Poxy 2325!
> 
> Wanted few details in terms of your EOI, if you dont mind.
> 
> ...


Hi , if you are applying through agent then just rely on him else you can go through the forum to gain more Info. 

As of now for offshore candidates only NT is open but if you have 90 points you may apply for SA which might reduce its points to 80 by July. NSW could also be the option if you have 80 points including 20 in english.

Hope this gives you the answer.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> hmmm.. i know....
> 
> How abt your EOI.. did u apply..


Afreen , did you get your assessment result?


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> nafree said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm.. i know....
> ...


No😢😢😢😢.. No verification call as well😢. Thanks to ask.. how abt ur process.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> No😢😢😢😢.. No verification call as well😢. Thanks to ask.. how abt ur process.


Not necessarily they will call you or company if all documents are in order. i got my assessment done in a month without any contact with them.

i suggest wait for a month or may be you can call them to followup.

i am now waiting for July to see if more states are opening and side by side i am planning to resit PTE to improve my points.


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> nafree said:
> 
> 
> > No😢😢😢😢.. No verification call as well😢. Thanks to ask.. how abt ur process.
> ...


Hoo okay... u jst got lucky to get the result in a month.. 
whtz ur PTE scores..


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

nafree said:


> Hoo okay... u jst got lucky to get the result in a month..
> whtz ur PTE scores..


please see my signature below L lagging behind in writing and listening rest two are 79+


----------



## nafree (May 24, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> nafree said:
> 
> 
> > Hoo okay... u jst got lucky to get the result in a month..
> ...


All the best for ur PTE. Refer YouTube Jay videos. It might help u.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


HI Teeshag

can you please tell how long did you take to get the job?

It would be quite helpful if you can share some insight about the job market there for 149311.

thanks
Ahmad


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

sach_1213 said:


> hey guys, i applied and started this thread..... for 149311
> 
> i got the visa n i am in Wa from last 3 months.....
> any questions regarding my timelines do ask freely...


Hi Sach1213

can you please share your insight for the industry for 149311.

how is your life going there?

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Richa Rana (May 23, 2016)

Hi Ahmad,

Thank you for the clarification.

As per my research I also came across visa 489. Do you think it is a good option to opt for that instead?

Let me know your views on the same.

Thanks.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Richa Rana said:


> Hi Ahmad,
> 
> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> ...


Hi Richa,

For offshore candidates , 489 is the only options now.

You may go for it.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## Richa Rana (May 23, 2016)

poxy2325 said:


> Hi Richa,
> 
> For offshore candidates , 489 is the only options now.
> 
> ...



Hi Ahmad,

Thanks for your prompt reply.

I submitted my application (190) for Darwin as it opened in July. Hoping for Canberra to open. In the meanwhile will check with my agent on 489. Do you think we could apply for both or that is just an insane question :confused2: ? Will get back if I get an update. Thanks for helping.

Richa Rana.


----------



## mi-mi (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Nafree

Do you receive SA result? could you pls share with me?
thanks


----------



## mi-mi (Aug 31, 2018)

chauhan82 said:


> I also gave PTE and score 7 each last august and EOI applied in December, Currently holding as arranging evidence of funds to apply for NT State Sponsorship. Currently, NT is open and SA job code is in supplementary list in which 80 points required. You can go ahead with NT. Are you applying through consultant.


Hello Chauhan82,

Could you pls share with me about your process? did you do it by youself or through agent? thanks


----------



## david.barn.12 (Sep 25, 2018)

Is this thread still active? I had applied for SA under 489 in the month of July 2018 and am still awaiting a response. How's the situation now?


----------



## jenmats (Apr 7, 2015)

david.barn.12 said:


> Is this thread still active? I had applied for SA under 489 in the month of July 2018 and am still awaiting a response. How's the situation now?[/ Hi people, what's the update on 149311. I had applied for NT and was refused saying occupation not in demand....anyone got through recently??]


----------



## jenmats (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi people, what's the update on 149311. I had applied for NT and was refused saying occupation not in demand....anyone got through recently??


----------



## varundua88 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking to apply under 149311. As per today Feb 2022 does anyone have any info if its still on, what all states do we have options to apply in? Can we go ahead and start the process? Is anyone getting or got any recent positive outcome starting with VETASSES and also the points would be helpful.

Appreciate anyone responding.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varundua88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to apply under 149311. As per today Feb 2022 does anyone have any info if its still on, what all states do we have options to apply in? Can we go ahead and start the process? Is anyone getting or got any recent positive outcome starting with VETASSES and also the points would be helpful.
> 
> Appreciate anyone responding.


You are onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## varundua88 (Jan 30, 2016)

NB said:


> You are onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


I am currently onshore and I am looking to apply for my sister who is offshore?

do you have answers?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varundua88 said:


> I am currently onshore and I am looking to apply for my sister who is offshore?
> 
> do you have answers?


You are onshore so you should be well aware of the local situation 
Other then PMSOL Anzsco codes, there is extremely low chances of any one offshore getting invites in the near future 
Cheers


----------



## varundua88 (Jan 30, 2016)

NB said:


> You are onshore so you should be well aware of the local situation
> Other then PMSOL Anzsco codes, there is extremely low chances of any one offshore getting invites in the near future
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Cheers.


----------

